# Get Out of Your Seat



## Terrancejack (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone read this book yet and if so what did you think of it?

http://www.getoutofyourseat.com

I like to know about products before I purchase so any input would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 17, 2008)

When ever I run across an add like that I never buy.  There is just some thing about this style of ad that turns me off.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> When ever I run across an add like that I never buy. There is just some thing about this style of ad that turns me off.


 

You and me both.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 17, 2008)

I find it rather telling that I had little luck researching the authors...  I did look over the sample pages; they seemed OK, and I actually agree with some of what was there.  But I'm reluctant to endorse something where I don't have a chance to read the whole thing, and to know the author's bios.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> When ever I run across an add like that I never buy. There is just some thing about this style of ad that turns me off.


 

Same here, that style of advertising has all the appeal of a used car salesman.

David


----------

